# Topics > Space >  DARPA Launch Challenge, DARPA, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - DARPA

darpa.mil/launchchallenge

darpalaunchchallenge.org

Playlist "DARPA Launch Challenge"

Astra Space, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA launch rocket overview Astra

Feb 24, 2020

----------

